# Highlander on the Syfy channel daily



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

It's odd, but according to the Syfy schedule page, there are no listings for Highlander, BUT, according to my HR2x DVRs, Highlander IS scheduled, and Monday was the first episode, "The Gathering." There is apparently one episode per day. It's weird, but I watched it last night, and it was on. Adrian Paul looks much younger in these early (1992) shows


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Watch for Mikhail from Lost in Bad Day in Building A. 

Greg


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

An episode got picked up in my Suggestions today, but I've never properly watched the show. I just sing along to the theme song, then turn it off.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

gchance said:


> Watch for Mikhail from Lost in Bad Day in Building A.
> 
> Greg


But that was a truely abysmal episode. One of the worst of the entire series in my opinion.:down:


----------

